# Jerry Billing and MK923



## cheezz (Feb 25, 2006)

Just found this site from a link on Flypast Forum

Here is some video of Jerry Billing doing low passes in Spitfire MK923


Cheers Dave C


----------



## cheezz (Feb 25, 2006)

Jerry Billing practicing in MK923 at his grass strip in Essex Ontario


----------



## cheezz (Feb 25, 2006)

Jerry displaying MK923 @ Oswego NY at age 70

Video provided by Mr. Peter Ball of NY


----------



## R988 (Feb 25, 2006)

Your not kidding about low passes!


----------

